# Observation place of service - Any one can please clarify the correct



## sivagurulingam (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,

Any one can please clarify the correct place of service for observation code?

The patient come to ER and ER provider order the observation care and patient d/c to home after 10 hours observation care, In this case we need to code same day admit/discharge code with place of service 23. Is it right?

Any give any document support that in which place of service code is appropriate to bill observation codes, like 21 or 22 or 23?

I have a denial, 99236 was billed with POS 22, we got the denial EOB like inappropriate POS for the CPT.

Please guide me


----------



## Lukelie (Feb 20, 2015)

This is a good one.  Observation is a status and not a place of service.  I would use ER 23.  The patient is not inpatient 21 and not outpatient 22.


----------



## sivagurulingam (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 21, 2015)

Observation is an outpatient place of service.  Any room in the facility can be an observation bed.  Once the provider writes an order to admit or convert to observation, the place of service changes from ER to outpatient, the POS is 22.


----------



## sivagurulingam (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks you


----------

